# Arnis/Eskrima Schools in Florida



## powerpuff

I would like to start taking arnis lessons but I'm not sure what school to take it at. Can someone refer me to a good arnis school in Florida (as close as possible to Tampa)? 

*I don't mind driving further if the instructor is good.


----------



## arnisador

I'm not sure what's near Tampa! Florida is pretty good for the FMA in general.


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Powerpuff,

You have got to check out Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, whose school is just a couple of miles off of I-275, at the Howard Street exit.

We are going to have our summer FCS Gathering on September 8th and September 9th in Tampa. You are welcome to attend.

Please visit www.fcskali.com for more details.

The crew from NC, SC, GA, and AL will be there in full force!

Guro Harold Evans
FCS-Kali Southeastern US Director


----------



## HKphooey

http://www.stickarts.com/schools.html#FL

Hope this helps.


----------



## seibukan

GrandMaster Fred Lazo teaches a class in Tampa every Friday (at Ray Dionaldo's location) and he also teaches every Wednesday in Largo/Clearwater. 

Check out his website for more info http://www.lakb.net


----------



## Blindside

A good Pekiti-Tirsia Kali instructor:


Tampa
Dino Martinez
727-612-3402
dinomartinez@hotmail.com


----------



## qwksilver61

Ms.Powerpuff, Nov.3-4th a Wing Tsun/Renee Latosa Escrima seminar will be held at the Shula athletic club in north Miami lakes if you are interested e- mail  me.BTW That goes for anyone.


----------

